#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》新書預購單！！！

## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      讓各位久等啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》的50本小說已於前天寄到本狼窩裡，隨時準備出貨囉！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

      因為本狼上個月28號開始朝8晚17的每週五天工作，所以最近比較少時間更新，連匯款到印刷公司都是趁1號午休時間去工作場所的郵局弄的。在此先向各位友獸致歉，也請各位友獸繼續支持這次的預購活動。預購時間只到本月17號23點59分59秒，敬請把握！！！ :wuffer_grin: 另外，因為預購單編輯本狼發現有修改後自動複製以及吃掉後面文字的毛病，所以懇請想購買的讀者獸以及人類複製內容自行填寫，然後在同上截止時間前寄到本狼的信箱：ck960901@gmail.com

      【《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》預購單！！！】：https://sites.google.com/view/zootop...ears-eve-novel

                                                                                           北極凍狼    斯冰菊    MERRY X'MAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR！！！

                                                                                                狼版13年12月11日    19:12

----------


## 雪麒

話說可以寄到大陸嘛（比如通過順豐快遞之類的）？

如果可以的話我就買一本～

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  雪麒：

      答案是可以唷！！！歡迎盡快填寫預購單，本狼就用順豐寄吧！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                  北極凍狼    斯冰菊    殷切期待

                                                                       狼版13年12月13日    20:33

----------

